# Fat bike front rack?



## philoanna (Mar 1, 2008)

What kind of rack can I run on my 2016 Farley 5 so I can use a basket?
The fork has mid blade eyelets and the fork crown has one too. 
Thank you


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

philoanna said:


> What kind of rack can I run on my 2016 Farley 5 so I can use a basket?
> The fork has mid blade eyelets and the fork crown has one too.
> Thank you


This site has a bunch: https://maddogcycles.com/product-list/accessories-1109/packs-racks-baskets-1154

Surly also makes some front racks that you could attach a basket to as well.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

richwolf said:


> Surly also makes some front racks that you could attach a basket to as well.


Yup. Surly 8-pack rack holds a Wald 137 real güd.


----------



## philoanna (Mar 1, 2008)

But the Farley fork only has the one eyelet in the middle of the crown, not the eyelets like the Surly forks. Still work?


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

philoanna said:


> But the Farley fork only has the one eyelet in the middle of the crown, not the eyelets like the Surly forks. Still work?


Look at this one real close. Includes a rack and a removable basket. Not sure of the quality but this should fit the bill. Also might want to check to see if it will work with a wide fat fork.

https://maddogcycles.com/product/wald-3339-multi-fit-front-basket-rack-combo-232138-1.htm


----------

